# Sponsoring Family Visa



## workyticket

I wonder if anyone has recently gone through the process of sponsoring your families residence visa?

If you have would you mind posting the documents you were required to provide?

The reason I ask is that our PRO is asking for a whole raft of documents that I can't see when I look on the government website. 

In particular we you asked to provide the DEWA connection document?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## suzimack

Hi

I'm just in the final stages of this process and I supplied the following:

Copies of my passport & visa
Salary certificate
Copies of family members passports
2 passport photos of each family member
Attested/notarised degree certificate 
Attested marriage certificate
Attested child's birth certificate
Ejari tenancy certificate/registration

I also had a couple of other documents as my son is my step-child but this is a fair summary of what's required. I definitely didn't need a DEWA bill (which was good as to date I have never received a paper copy!!)

My hubby's entry permit arrived today, so assume they were happy with all of these!!! Hopefully my sons will be here in a day or two!


----------



## m1key

Bear in mind that they change things on a whim, or it can depend on the day of the week, or whom you are dealing with. Your PRO may just be covering all the bases...


----------



## workyticket

Thanks for the response. 

I have spoken with the DNR and you supposedly do need the DEWA connection receipt (why is anyones guess) so this is obviously something else they have changed on a whim. 

I've had a nightmare with my documentation lately and all because the particular process has been changed at the drop of a hat for some abritrary reason or indeed just for the hell of it. I understand the need for process but I can't grasp the need to constantly change it for no benefit. 

I finally received my Emirates ID yesterday the only problem being it had my photo on it but not my name!! I thought this would delay my drivers license further but decided to blag it and nobody batted an eyelid - the result a shiny new drivers license with the right name!


----------



## vantage

suzimack said:


> Hi
> 
> My hubby's entry permit arrived today, so assume they were happy with all of these!!! Hopefully my sons will be here in a day or two!


same boat - family arrive Wednesday night.
Can't wait!


----------



## toneson

I'm planning to come with my family who i'm told can come with me on a Tourist Visa and everything can be sorted when we are there.... 

One concern is my wife's birth certificate which is Polish - not sure about attesting that (if its just a sworn copy, fine - but if needs to be legalised - that might be fun).


----------



## zovi

toneson said:


> I'm planning to come with my family who i'm told can come with me on a Tourist Visa and everything can be sorted when we are there....
> 
> One concern is my wife's birth certificate which is Polish - not sure about attesting that (if its just a sworn copy, fine - but if needs to be legalised - that might be fun).


You shouldnt need her birth cert

I'm in same position and all they want for my husband is our wedding cert attested 

We are doing same applying for my visa, then apparently I can only sponsor husband and son once I have mine so they are entering in on tourist visa


----------



## zovi

Hope this helps sent from my employer 

Dependents Visa
C. Sponsorship of Dependents

Visa processing for wife and children can only be done after the employee’s visa is completed. The employee
is the sponsor of his wife and children not *****. Company by law cannot sponsor the dependents of employees
but will facilitate and bear the cost for the visa processing.

To apply for your dependents visas the following documents are required:

Wife/Husband
Attested wedding certificate (attested in your home country by UAE consulate as well as the concerned
authorities followed by attestation in UAE at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs). Attestation in your home
country has to be completed before coming to Dubai, attestation in UAE will be done by Company PRO
however if you are asked to come in person by the authorities you have to do so.
Wife’s Passport copy & original
9 passport size pictures with white background
Your passport copy & original
Your e-gate card (see explanation below)

Your wife will have to go for a medical test once she is in Dubai to complete the visa process. 

Children
Attested wedding certificate (yours) & birth certificate of the child (attested in your country
by UAE consulate as well as the concerned authorities followed by attestation in UAE at the
Ministry of Foreign Affairs). Attestation in your home country has to be completed before
coming to Dubai, attestation in UAE will be done by Company PRO however if you are asked to
come in person by the authorities you have to do so.
Children’s Passport copy & original
9 passport size pictures with white background
Your passport copy & original
Your e-gate card (see explanation below)

Children under the age of 18 do not have to do a medical test. Boys over the age of 18 cannot be
sponsored by parents unless you can prove that they are in full time education in the UAE.


----------



## expat_to_uae

I am in process of getting my residence visa and thereafter would be applying for my wife's visa.

Just wanted to know that currently are they asking for tenancy contact to be *attested *also by local muncipality ?

Also are they asking about any attested electricty/utility-bill ?


----------



## workyticket

I've spoken again to our PRO who is adamant that you have to have a DEWA connection in order to register your tenancy contract at Ejari to then begin applying for you families visa.

My problem is the DEWA is remaining in the landlords name so we need a letter from him and a copy of his DEWA bill and he is out of the country fro some time. 

They really don't make it easy.


----------



## pj_in_Dubai

Im in the same boat as most folks here. My wife just started working as a Teacher at a school in Dubai, and my 2 y/o son and myself are still waiting for sponsorship papers to come through before we join her. 

Could we fly there on a Tourist visa and wait for the sponsorship to come in?

I contacted the DNRD (_AMER Contact Center Team, General Directorate of Residency & Foreigners Affairs-Dubai_). and they responded with this email. They didn't mention anything about needing DEWA papers.

_Requirements for the wife to sponsor her Husband:

Application form from typing center.

A copy of the sponsor’s passport.

A copy of the sponsored passport.

Approved marriage certificate attested from UAE embassy and the Ministry of foreign affairs "within her country" + the Ministry of foreign affairs in UAE.

Children birth certificate and they must be less than 18 years attested from UAE embassy and the Ministry of foreign affairs “within your country” + the Ministry of foreign affairs in UAE.

Work contract if you are working in private company and salary certificate if you are working in the government and your salary must not be less than 3000 AED basic + accommodation or 4000 AED in case you are a Doctor, Engineer or Teacher "profession should be mentioned in the residence visa stamped on your passport". If you are not the same, your salary should be minimum AED 10000 basic and she should have an attested university degree.

Original Emirates ID card.

Tenancy contract attested from land department.

An attested bachelor "University" degree from UAE embassy and the Ministry of foreign affairs "within her country" + the Ministry of foreign affairs in UAE.
_


----------



## hmithani

*Sponsoring parents - urgent*

Dear members, 

Please if you can help me with my situation. I am a UAE resident and wish to sponsor residence visa for my parents. I meet the salary criteria (greater than AED 7,000) and have got the two bed room apartment under my name. The staff at DNRD call centre however informed this morning that I need to have a minimum basic salary of AED 10,000 in order to sponsor parents and that they need to enter UAE atleast 2 to 3 times on visit visa for applying for sponsorship.

Another confusion which I need help on, my brother also works in UAE on an employment visa. For sponsoring parents, we need an affidavit attested by the consulate of our country that I am the sole supporter of my parents. Would the fact that my brother is also employed in UAE make my case different. Should I get something different on the affidavit?

Please if someone can help or share their experiences in this regard. 

Highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## nihitbansal

*Need urgent help for Dependent VISA*

I have a situation here and need advice to get the best possible solution

My wife has got a Job in Dubai and we are suppose to reach there by 1st Mar’13. Her Visa and work permit shall be sponsored by her employer. We have a daughter 1.8 yrs old and I along with my daughter need to accompany my wife and hence would require dependent visa to stay in dubai

What is the best process to get our VISA along with hers?

Can a family / dependent VISA issued to me and our daughter along with the work permit of my WIFE?

OR Can we travel on toursit VISA along with her and then get the dependent VISA processed in Dubai? Will I and our daughter have to come back once during this process

We intend to stay in dubai for a year or so only...please advice


----------



## nihitbansal

pj_in_Dubai said:


> Im in the same boat as most folks here. My wife just started working as a Teacher at a school in Dubai, and my 2 y/o son and myself are still waiting for sponsorship papers to come through before we join her.
> 
> Could we fly there on a Tourist visa and wait for the sponsorship to come in?
> 
> I contacted the DNRD (_AMER Contact Center Team, General Directorate of Residency & Foreigners Affairs-Dubai_). and they responded with this email. They didn't mention anything about needing DEWA papers.
> 
> _Requirements for the wife to sponsor her Husband:
> 
> Application form from typing center.
> 
> A copy of the sponsor’s passport.
> 
> A copy of the sponsored passport.
> 
> Approved marriage certificate attested from UAE embassy and the Ministry of foreign affairs "within her country" + the Ministry of foreign affairs in UAE.
> 
> Children birth certificate and they must be less than 18 years attested from UAE embassy and the Ministry of foreign affairs “within your country” + the Ministry of foreign affairs in UAE.
> 
> Work contract if you are working in private company and salary certificate if you are working in the government and your salary must not be less than 3000 AED basic + accommodation or 4000 AED in case you are a Doctor, Engineer or Teacher "profession should be mentioned in the residence visa stamped on your passport". If you are not the same, your salary should be minimum AED 10000 basic and she should have an attested university degree.
> 
> Original Emirates ID card.
> 
> Tenancy contract attested from land department.
> 
> An attested bachelor "University" degree from UAE embassy and the Ministry of foreign affairs "within her country" + the Ministry of foreign affairs in UAE.
> _


Hey did you get put of this situation?


I am in same boat..can you please advice


----------



## rsinner

nihitbansal said:


> I have a situation here and need advice to get the best possible solution
> 
> My wife has got a Job in Dubai and we are suppose to reach there by 1st Mar’13. Her Visa and work permit shall be sponsored by her employer. We have a daughter 1.8 yrs old and I along with my daughter need to accompany my wife and hence would require dependent visa to stay in dubai
> 
> What is the best process to get our VISA along with hers?
> 
> Can a family / dependent VISA issued to me and our daughter along with the work permit of my WIFE?
> 
> OR Can we travel on toursit VISA along with her and then get the dependent VISA processed in Dubai? Will I and our daughter have to come back once during this process
> 
> We intend to stay in dubai for a year or so only...please advice


SHe needs to get her visa first before she can sponsor you and your daughter. You would need an attested marriage certificate and an attested birth certificate, apart from other documents. She would also need to rent an apartment/villa and have an attested tenancy contract. All this takes time, so may be you should come along on a visit visa and then start the process here. Once the application is approved, you would need to leave the country and come back to complete the residency.
Also, hopefully you have done the research, but apparently the criteria for women to sponsor their husbands are more stringent - no first hand experience on this


----------



## nihitbansal

rsinner said:


> SHe needs to get her visa first before she can sponsor you and your daughter. You would need an attested marriage certificate and an attested birth certificate, apart from other documents. She would also need to rent an apartment/villa and have an attested tenancy contract. All this takes time, so may be you should come along on a visit visa and then start the process here. Once the application is approved, you would need to leave the country and come back to complete the residency.
> Also, hopefully you have done the research, but apparently the criteria for women to sponsor their husbands are more stringent - no first hand experience on this


Hi thanks for your quick reply. I am doing the research now :-(. Ya I also read that for women spnsoring husband laws are more stringent.

How about the VISA for a minor child. my daughter is just 1.8 yrs old. Are their any laws that you know of where at least minor can get VISa along with mother


----------



## rsinner

nihitbansal said:


> How about the VISA for a minor child. my daughter is just 1.8 yrs old. Are their any laws that you know of where at least minor can get VISa along with mother


No such law. But the process is pretty quick once you have the required documents. Took 3-4 days for my son. No medical test is required for kids.


----------



## nihitbansal

rsinner said:


> No such law. But the process is pretty quick once you have the required documents. Took 3-4 days for my son. No medical test is required for kids.


Hey really appreciate your help

So here is what I understand. My wife shall travel on her company sponsored VISA. I along with my daughter can travel with her on tourist VISA (max cap for 30 days). Once My wife get her work Permit stamped in dubai (which may take 3 weeks to 2 months depending on our fate) she can submit documents for our dependent VISA. Dependent VISA would take another 2 weeks for myself and probably 1 week for my daughter. Once the dependent VISA is stamped, I along with my daughter needs to come back to India and retrun to Dubai (whcih we cna do very next day)

Please confirm if my understanding is correct. Sorry for bothering you so much. Really appreciate the support you have extended


----------



## rsinner

nihitbansal said:


> Hey really appreciate your help
> 
> So here is what I understand. My wife shall travel on her company sponsored VISA. I along with my daughter can travel with her on tourist VISA (max cap for 30 days). Once My wife get her work Permit stamped in dubai (which may take 3 weeks to 2 months depending on our fate) she can submit documents for our dependent VISA. Dependent VISA would take another 2 weeks for myself and probably 1 week for my daughter. Once the dependent VISA is stamped, I along with my daughter needs to come back to India and retrun to Dubai (whcih we cna do very next day)
> 
> Please confirm if my understanding is correct. Sorry for bothering you so much. Really appreciate the support you have extended


pretty much yes. You can get a tourist visa for 30 days, and generally extendable for another 30 days.
Once your wife's visa is done, she will apply for the dependents' visas. Once approved, both you and your daughter will get a pink entry permit. Leave UAE, come back using that entry permit. Then you get your medical test done, and then get the visa stamped in your passport, while your daughter's visa can directly be stamped. You have 60 days to do this after entry with the pink entry permit. 

In order for this to be smooth, make sure all the documents (your wife's education certificate, marriage certificate, birth certificate for your daughter) are attested.


----------



## Abali

A quick question - does the tenancy contract necessarily need to be for 1 year when applying for a dependent visa? I currently stay in a serviced apartment and the total duration of the contract is 6 month.


----------



## norampin

rsinner said:


> pretty much yes. You can get a tourist visa for 30 days, and generally extendable for another 30 days.
> Once your wife's visa is done, she will apply for the dependents' visas. Once approved, both you and your daughter will get a pink entry permit. Leave UAE, come back using that entry permit. Then you get your medical test done, and then get the visa stamped in your passport, while your daughter's visa can directly be stamped. You have 60 days to do this after entry with the pink entry permit.
> 
> In order for this to be smooth, make sure all the documents (your wife's education certificate, marriage certificate, birth certificate for your daughter) are attested.


Can you goto Oman and back again?
Or does it need to be back to country of Origin?

Thanks


----------



## rsinner

norampin said:


> Can you goto Oman and back again?
> Or does it need to be back to country of Origin?
> 
> Thanks


A bit late, but here goes:
Oman should do. Not all nationalities need to leave and come back - the poster asking the question was Indian, who I have heard need to leave and come back (rules changed probably as I or my family did not need to).
From what I know, with a UK passport one does not need to leave.


----------



## haibinhle

I've just received the entry permits for my wife and my kid, they are pink papers. My PRO told me to go to airport at least 12h before their arrival and submit the entry permit, they will collect them before passing to the customer check.
However, he forgot to tell me where to submit them. I'm confused and he's on his vacation so unreachable. 
Could you please help me? To which service at the airport I must submit my family's entry permits so that on their arrival at Dubai airport, they can collect their entry permits?

Thanks in advance.
BR,
hble


----------



## Tropicana

If they are coming on EK (Terminal 3), there is a small office just outside the arrivals area to the left. 
There are signs saying "visa deposit" or "Visa collection".


----------



## haibinhle

Thank you @tropicana, at least I have a clue to look for. Unfortunately, they will arrive at Terminal 1.


----------



## gngama

*entry permit help*

hey guys. this is my first post here but I promise my next one will be more constructive.

for now, I've been having a huge headache to get an entry permit for my wife. I will sponsor her. she's supposed to come by december 12.

everywhere I read about the required documents (including govt websites), it never mentions needing a tenancy contract or EJARI or DEWA bill to get an entry permit. but when I got to immigration to proceed with the papers, guess what? you need those things.

thing is, I'm renting a short term apartment for now. So I don't have EJARI or tenancy contract. I'm sharing an apartment with a colleague and the plan was to go separate ways and rent a long term when our wives came.

has anyone been in a similar situation? is there any way around this? do you guys think it is a good plan for her to come on a tourist visa? will she have to go back to the country of origin to get a residence visa later on? 

thanks so much!


----------



## haibinhle

I haven't found any thread about this so I ask in this thread.

My wife has a residence visa under my sponsor with mention 'House wife/not allow to work'. I would like to know, is this possible for my wife to find and get a job with this type of visa? Her potential employer will do the visa conversion? How is the process?

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
HBLE


----------



## rsinner

haibinhle said:


> I haven't found any thread about this so I ask in this thread.
> 
> My wife has a residence visa under my sponsor with mention 'House wife/not allow to work'. I would like to know, is this possible for my wife to find and get a job with this type of visa? Her potential employer will do the visa conversion? How is the process?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best regards,
> HBLE


She can find work. Once she has found the job, she can either stay under your sponsorship (you need to just provide a No Objection Letter and her employer provides the labour card) or she can switch to the company's sponsorship.


----------



## haibinhle

My last question in this thread, I think 

I lost the copies of the typing form of emirates id for my family, the original ones were handed over to immigration office (visa stamping). My company PRO told me that, without these copies, I cant get the id card once they are ready. Is that true? (I have only the application numbers as EIDA sent me SMS informing of my application status)


----------



## fowzh4u

workyticket said:


> I wonder if anyone has recently gone through the process of sponsoring your families residence visa?
> 
> If you have would you mind posting the documents you were required to provide?
> 
> The reason I ask is that our PRO is asking for a whole raft of documents that I can't see when I look on the government website.
> 
> In particular we you asked to provide the DEWA connection document?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you can directly go to dnrd and apply by yourself which is almost there in all the main places, the process will not take you more than 15 mints


----------



## robert19802

workyticket said:


> I've spoken again to our PRO who is adamant that you have to have a DEWA connection in order to register your tenancy contract at Ejari to then begin applying for you families visa.
> 
> My problem is the DEWA is remaining in the landlords name so we need a letter from him and a copy of his DEWA bill and he is out of the country fro some time.
> 
> They really don't make it easy.



Yes, a DEWA bill (or DEWA connection receipt) is mandatory by law in order to register a tenancy contract with Ejari. Now, if the DEWA account is still in the name of the Landlord, Tenant can go to DEWA and request to switch the billing into his name. Remember to bring landlord letter of authorization and, possibly, landlord's passport copy.


----------



## chestnut

I will be getting residence visas for my wife and son. The question I have relates to my son who was born in Switzerland. 

His birth was registered with the Swiss authorities and it was also registered at the British consulate in Geneva, so I have both a British and a Swiss birth certificate for him.

We will be applying for the 2 visas over the Easter college break when my wife and son will visit - I will have 10 days to complete the process and so need to make sure I have the correct documents to hand. When I apply for my son's residence visa, should I be supplying the attested UK birth certificate or the Swiss one?

Thanks in advance for any help.

D.


----------



## Malbec

gngama said:


> hey guys. this is my first post here but I promise my next one will be more constructive.
> 
> for now, I've been having a huge headache to get an entry permit for my wife. I will sponsor her. she's supposed to come by december 12.
> 
> everywhere I read about the required documents (including govt websites), it never mentions needing a tenancy contract or EJARI or DEWA bill to get an entry permit. but when I got to immigration to proceed with the papers, guess what? you need those things.
> 
> thing is, I'm renting a short term apartment for now. So I don't have EJARI or tenancy contract. I'm sharing an apartment with a colleague and the plan was to go separate ways and rent a long term when our wives came.
> 
> has anyone been in a similar situation? is there any way around this? do you guys think it is a good plan for her to come on a tourist visa? will she have to go back to the country of origin to get a residence visa later on?
> 
> thanks so much!


Did you manage to sort this out?
In fact official documents do state this requirement:
http://www.rak-ia.com/userfiles/application-procedure-form.pdf
Look at points 10 and 11.


----------



## fecomas

Malbec said:


> Did you manage to sort this out?
> In fact official documents do state this requirement:
> http: // www . rak-ia.com/userfiles/application-procedure-form . pdf
> Look at points 10 and 11.





gngama said:


> hey guys. this is my first post here but I promise my next one will be more constructive.
> 
> for now, I've been having a huge headache to get an entry permit for my wife. I will sponsor her. she's supposed to come by december 12.
> 
> everywhere I read about the required documents (including govt websites), it never mentions needing a tenancy contract or EJARI or DEWA bill to get an entry permit. but when I got to immigration to proceed with the papers, guess what? you need those things.
> 
> thing is, I'm renting a short term apartment for now. So I don't have EJARI or tenancy contract. I'm sharing an apartment with a colleague and the plan was to go separate ways and rent a long term when our wives came.
> 
> has anyone been in a similar situation? is there any way around this? do you guys think it is a good plan for her to come on a tourist visa? will she have to go back to the country of origin to get a residence visa later on?
> 
> thanks so much!


One year later I am in a similar situation. I am currently on a Company's accommodation and already have my, but I will leave for a couple of months to get married and bring my wife. We wanted her to enter in a tourist VISA to start the sponsorship process for her Residence. 
We were planning to find a temporary accommodation to have time to search for the proper place to stay permanently. But in this case, there will be no Tenancy agreement nor bills to provide.

Does anybody know if her VISA could be issued if we are staying in a Hotel Apartment on a monthly basis? Where could I go to ask what to do and have an official answer?

The only option that seems legal is to arrive to a hotel and rush to find a permanent place, then wait one month to have the bills paid and then start the process. Since she will only be allowed to stay for 60 days in the tourist VISA I don't think there will be enough time :S

Any ideas?


----------



## robert19802

fecomas said:


> The only option that seems legal is to arrive to a hotel and rush to find a permanent place, then wait one month to have the bills paid and then start the process. Since she will only be allowed to stay for 60 days in the tourist VISA I don't think there will be enough time :S
> 
> Any ideas?


Dear Fecomas,

actually you don't have to wait for a bill to be issued. That's like wasting a lot of time (at least 1 month). After you find a suitable place for your and your wife, go to the main DEWA office to open an account, right? DEWA will give you a document, it's a receipt for the payment you made to setup an account (it's the new account Security Deposit receipt). The point is that you can immediately use that document for registering your Tenancy Contract with Ejari. Once you get your Tenancy Contract registered (you can register at RERA, Typing center or online on our website in less than 6 hours), you can use the Ejari certificate to get your wife's Visa. If you own a company in Dubai, make sure that your name appears in the Ejari certificate as "Tenant" instead of the company's. That's all. Good luck!


----------



## fecomas

robert19802 said:


> Dear Fecomas,
> 
> actually you don't have to wait for a bill to be issued. That's like wasting a lot of time (at least 1 month). After you find a suitable place for your and your wife, go to the main DEWA office to open an account, right? DEWA will give you a document, it's a receipt for the payment you made to setup an account (it's the new account Security Deposit receipt). The point is that you can immediately use that document for registering your Tenancy Contract with Ejari. Once you get your Tenancy Contract registered (you can register at RERA, Typing center or online on our website in less than 6 hours), you can use the Ejari certificate to get your wife's Visa. If you own a company in Dubai, make sure that your name appears in the Ejari certificate as "Tenant" instead of the company's. That's all. Good luck!


Thank you! Very good to know that. It is in Abu Dhabi but I can imagine it is the same. That will save me one month . This means that I have one month to find a place to live and apply for her permit.


----------



## robert19802

Hi Fecomas, yes, that's correct. DEWA in Abu Dhabi is pretty much like in Dubai. Good luck with your property hunt!


----------

